

Why do web services (e.g., for advertising) exceed your specified budget slightly?  Is that ethical? - amichail

Why does this happen?  To encourage you to pay more (by making you feel guilty about having a small unpaid amount)?  And while you are at it, you might as well put in a lot of money rather than only the small unpaid amount!
======
aristus
It's more technical than unethical. You can't expect thousands of servers to
all stop serving your ads the microsecond your balance runs out. Nor is it
reasonable to expect the costs of the ad impressions to be an _exact_ multiple
of your budget.

You may wish that Google would eat the cost, or average things out, or
whatever. They have decided not to, just as your phone company decides to
round up your minutes. Nothing to get too irked about.

